# Mosquito Ice



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wonder the shape of mosquito ice? Any one hitting any there?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

viper the ice is good, but fishing is real slow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Skeeter is locked up good, there's a spot off the beach I beware of but the rest of the lake is good, I've only been out twice. Skunked first time, one very small walleye off island north of state park in 8' fow


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

ice was 8" off of 305 this morning. there was some open water out by the bay were the old jet ski rental place was, but it looked to be locked up but not sure if its thick enough to cross. fishing was slow with some small perch caught in 10 fow.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

walked out of lindas the other day, ice wasnt bad but before you cross the pressure ridge it was 3-4 inches. should be 5 by now. another 10 yards and it was 8-9 inches


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you. All! Well lets hope it pics up. 




wallydvr said:


> viper the ice is good, but fishing is real slow
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone fished Mosquito lately? I've been considering bringing my two young sons up to fish but I don't know much about the lake. After looking at the map, it looks like North of the causeway would be the best bet for panfish. I've heard that you have to go the whole way up to the bouy line to find fish though. I'm not sure I want to hike that far with two little boys. Can anyone give me some info about this lake? Specifically about the areas within an easy walking distance from the causeway? Also, how much snow is on the ice? What are the preferred baits for this place? I want to make sure that I have what I need so my kids can catch a few fish. I'm still somewhat new to ice fishing so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. PM's are welcome.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Honestly, and i know this is about a diff. lake, but if i had a couple little kids i would take them to either mogadore or wingfoot to ensure fish being caught, imo


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

maverick97 said:


> Has anyone fished Mosquito lately? I've been considering bringing my two young sons up to fish but I don't know much about the lake. After looking at the map, it looks like North of the causeway would be the best bet for panfish. I've heard that you have to go the whole way up to the bouy line to find fish though. I'm not sure I want to hike that far with two little boys. Can anyone give me some info about this lake? Specifically about the areas within an easy walking distance from the causeway? Also, how much snow is on the ice? What are the preferred baits for this place? I want to make sure that I have what I need so my kids can catch a few fish. I'm still somewhat new to ice fishing so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. PM's are welcome.




Hello maverick
Where abouts you live?
When are you thinking of going?
I might be able to put'cha on a stump. You gotta GPS?


----------



## roadgrit (Apr 8, 2010)

Have not fished there this year but I have done pretty good on north side of causeway about 100-200 yards offshore. Catch more crappie there than anything but have caught pike,walleye, and perch. Its only 7-10ft of water. If you do go up to the bouys you can park on northwest side of the lake, north of pikie bay but its still a mile walk out. I catch more walleye in this area. Start close to the bouys and work your way south. Good luck


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

DoBoy, I tried sending you a PM but your inbox was full. LOL! This is what I was going to send you in a PM:
Hello Sir! Thank you for your kindness. There is too little of that in this day and age. I'm from Western PA but my wife has some family out by Mosquito that we will be visiting. Since I don't particularly enjoy their company...... I figured I'd take the boys ice fishing. LOL! Yes, I do have a GPS. It would be wonderful if you could put me on some structure. I have big shelter and we are gonna put it up and set in there all day. I have no idea how to catch walleye through the ice. All I ever fish for is crappie, perch, and gills. So if you have some good panfish spots, you'll really be helping me out.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

RoadGrit: Would that be from the East side of the causeway or the West side? Is there structure in there or is it pretty much flat? I'm hoping for panfish because they are easy for my boys to catch.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm heading out to Skeeter tomorrow and will post a report for you guys on Friday. I'll be fishing the north end in a red Eskimo shanty if you want to stop by and say hello. I will be there from about 10am until about an hour or two after dark.


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Maverick I'll be headed to skeeter on Saturday possibly Mogadore because the panfish bite has been fairly good there. I live in western Pa too and have family up in Warren Oh, pm me if ya want to meet up, i'm bringing my son, but he's 22..lol Have a flasher as well to make things just a bit easier, and a shanty I can bring if it gets chilly and the young ones can use it to get warm or just use it to fish from, I like it on the outside.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

maverick97 said:


> DoBoy, I tried sending you a PM but your inbox was full. LOL! This is what I was going to send you in a PM:
> Hello Sir! Thank you for your kindness. There is too little of that in this day and age. I'm from Western PA but my wife has some family out by Mosquito that we will be visiting. Since I don't particularly enjoy their company...... I figured I'd take the boys ice fishing. LOL! Yes, I do have a GPS. It would be wonderful if you could put me on some structure. I have big shelter and we are gonna put it up and set in there all day. I have no idea how to catch walleye through the ice. All I ever fish for is crappie, perch, and gills. So if you have some good panfish spots, you'll really be helping me out.



Maverick
Sorry I missed your PM. BOX is always full.
PM sent


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I need 2 more posts to pm so here (1)


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I need 2 more posts to pm so here (2) sorry to do this but can't reply to your pm


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Can anybody please tell me what the ice is like at skeeter. I haven't been out yet this year. Planning on going Saturday. Thank u

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

8 To 9 Inches about 4 or 5 days ago and as cold as it's been most likely even thicker...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

it real thick haha i was tired after 6 holes. 10-12 inches for sure

also did anyone loose cleats for your boots? i found one and would like to return it


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Steelhead Fever;1764815]it real thick haha i was tired after 6 holes. 10-12 inches for sure
also did anyone loose cleats for your boots? i found one and would like to return it[/quote]
Do any good?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

12-14 inches of ice! It's gonna be here awhile! Lol


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok we got ice. Question is do we have fish??? Lol


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

viper1 said:


> Ok we got ice. Question is do we have fish??? Lol


I'm with^^^^ Viper1 Like the little old lady once said "WHERE"S THE FISH".. OOPPS Wrong lady but ya get the Point...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Ok we got ice. Question is do we have fish??? Lol



Hello Viper,,,
You gonna go out?
We SHOULD be there tomorrow. South end. Gonna look for 'MY' stump, first.
Your welcome to tag-a-long if the other reports SUCK!?
Gotta GO,,,,,
Later,,,, tonight.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone having any luck by the causeway out from Linda's on the north end? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I do wish. Got mom home from hospital Tuesday and dad Thursday. Both in their 80's mom got a pacemaker dad a new hip. Looks like I'm tied here for a while.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

viper1 said:


> I do wish. Got mom home from hospital Tuesday and dad Thursday. Both in their 80's mom got a pacemaker dad a new hip. Looks like I'm tied here for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Prayers for them brother for a speedy recovery!!
Tight Linezz~~~<*((((><


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you. But still like to hear about it and see pics!


----------

